# Is sound deadening the roof worth it



## Firefighter9 (Sep 23, 2015)

I have a F150 truck. I’m finishing up my install. I’ve sound treated the doors, floor, and back wall. Recently one of my scan tweeters was damaged. I’ve been driving around for a week or so with just my mid bass and mids playing or nothing playing at all because it drives me crazy after awhile. With nothing playing I have been noticing right much wind/road noise near my head. I’m starting to wonder if it would be worth it to go ahead and sound deaden my roof. My plan would be to either use SDS CLD tiles or a standard sound deadener on the roof and then fill in the void space with foam or jean material insulation like Erin used. While I am at it I would probably go ahead and do the same to the kick panels and the front and rear pillars. Would this cut down on road and wind noise or would I be fighting a loosing battle?


----------



## ethann944 (Nov 12, 2017)

It would have to be a rubber/foam mix. Like soundskins, or some of hushmats thinner stuff. I would consider it for acoustics and just basic deadening. 

I've highly thought of it, that and my rear deck seem to be the last bits. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter9 (Sep 23, 2015)

ethann944 said:


> It would have to be a rubber/foam mix. Like soundskins, or some of hushmats thinner stuff. I would consider it for acoustics and just basic deadening.
> 
> I've highly thought of it, that and my rear deck seem to be the last bits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is what Erin used, and what I was looking at.

https://www.acousticalsurfaces.com/wall_insulation/ultratouch.htm


----------



## ethann944 (Nov 12, 2017)

Interesting stuff. It would help somewhat but I'm unsure of the density and how you would adhere it.. I'm a large fan of the butyl rubber deadening by weight alone, then maybe a thin layer of foam over that ~ To meet the back surface of the headliner 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yea I was going to attach the butyl based deadener to the actual roof and then fill the void between the roof and the headliner with this material.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ethann944 said:


> It would have to be a rubber/foam mix. Like soundskins, or some of hushmats thinner stuff. I would consider it for acoustics and just basic deadening.
> 
> I've highly thought of it, that and my rear deck seem to be the last bits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


soundskinz would be a waste up there. yeah you need CLD, but you dont need CCF on the roof. ccf only decouples. you want a CLD, and something that will absorb noise like open cell foam. MLV will be to heavy for the headliner to support. 

Get some tiles and melamine from SDS. i definitely would not put denim insulation up there. itll get very messy


word of advice that i learned when deadening a roof recently. glue the foam right to the actual roof, not the headliner. if put on the headliner it will cause it to sag.


----------



## ethann944 (Nov 12, 2017)

Firefighter9 said:


> Yea I was going to attach the butyl based deadener to the actual roof and then fill the void between the roof and the headliner with this material.


That would work pretty well, I've recently run Into the issue of headliner vibrations along with rear deck vibrations and that's the only solution I've come across

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You can use EPDM roofing seam tape as CLD and use the two part adhesive to glue the MLV directly to the butyl seam tape.


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes you should do the roof....i had mine done and its like night and day for road noise, wind, and or rain 

Sds cld tiles and some foam....done by nick...

Floor and kick area next 

Good luck


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You should definitely do the kick panels and as much of the firewall and/or wheel areas as you can. Filling the pillars with foam could help but seems like a was to me because they are in between the weak points. The glass. The roof is least important to me but still makes a noticable difference.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Many years ago, I used Dynamat Xtreme and Dynaliner 1/2" foam in my F150 Supercrew. Made a huge difference. Do it.


----------



## Firefighter9 (Sep 23, 2015)

What? said:


> Many years ago, I used Dynamat Xtreme and Dynaliner 1/2" foam in my F150 Supercrew. Made a huge difference. Do it.


Everything has been ordered. Should be should be here Friday. Hopefully it will warm up soon.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

My headliner or roof is the worst part of my car for rattles.I really need to take it down and treat the whole area.One day when I get motivated enough.....


----------



## Second Skin (Aug 5, 2010)

Roof Kit options with Butyl Sheets and either Jute or Hydrophobic Melamine Foam(Self Adhesive) Ceiling Kit - 24 sq ft Damplifier Pro and Heat Wave Pro (Premium Kit Contains Mega Zorbe) - Second Skin Audio Hit us up any time with questions 1-800-679-8511

Roof Kit Review


----------

